# Vispas verlängert - mit Kreditkarte bezahlt - Druckversion?



## buzzypuster (20. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder,

ich habe vor einigen Tagen meinen Vispas bezahlt und dementsprechend verlängert. Ja, etwas spät, jedoch hat man mir damals versichert, dass die Mitgliedschaft automatisch endet indem ich nicht bezahle. Nun habe ich leider eine Mahnung bekommen und es hat sich herausgestellt, dass das wohl nicht ganz stimmt. 
Ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, denn die Mahngebühr ist niedrig und ich hatte ohnehin vor, dieses Jahr wieder einige Male nach Holland zu fahren. 
Nun hat sich eine tolle Mitfahrgelegenheit für mich ergeben, und zwar schon in einigen Tagen. 
Wie ihr euch aber sicher vorstellen könnt, ist der Vispas noch nicht angekommen, das wird wohl noch eine bis zwei Wochen dauern. 
Weiß vielleicht jemand, wie ich trotzdem legal in Holland angeln kann, obwohl mein Vispas noch nicht da ist? Gibt es da vielleicht die Möglichkeit, diesen auszudrucken bzw. eine vorläufige Druckversion zu bekommen? 
Falls nicht, bestände da nicht die Möglichkeit dass ich in einen günstigen, zusätzlichen Verein beitrete und diesen Vispas dann ausdrucken kann? 
Bitte verurteilt mich nicht wegen der zu späten Zahlung, man hat mir damals leider versichert, dass das alles so wäre, bin da leider etwas auf die Schnauze gefallen was ich aber auf jeden Fall so hinnehmen muss.

Ich würde mich wirklich riesig darüber freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, da ich dieses Jahr noch nicht am Wasser war und tolles, neues Tackle habe das ich sehr gerne ausprobieren würde. 

Liebe Grüße,

Paul


----------



## shafty262 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Vispas verlängert - mit Kreditkarte bezahlt - Druckversion?*

Seit wann gibt es aus Holland Mahnungen

Nen Brief von meinem alten Verein hab ich allerdings auch bekommen das ich überweisen soll. Hab das einfach ignoriert und bin nem neuen Verein beigetreten. Bis jetzt nichts mehr gehört.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frank aus Lev (21. März 2017)

*AW: Vispas verlängert - mit Kreditkarte bezahlt - Druckversion?*

Es gibt bei den Vereinen Unterschiedlich AGB`s, manche verlangen eine Kündigung bei anderen endet die Mitgliedschaft bei nicht Zahlung. Auf der sicheren Seite ist man wenn man kündigt, so wurde es mir von einem Angelladen in Holland gesagt.

@Paul: Du musst dir dann einen neuen Verein aus der Liste raus suchen und den vollen Beitrag erst einmal bezahlen.  Anschließend kannst du die Gebühr für den Vispas zurück fordern und zahlst nur die Mitgliedschaft. Aber wie gesagt, du musst erst den kompletten Betrag erneut zahlen.
*Hier ein paar Infos auf Seite 6*


----------



## zanderzone (21. März 2017)

*AW: Vispas verlängert - mit Kreditkarte bezahlt - Druckversion?*

Hol dir doch einfach ne Wochenkarte für 9 € und warte auf deinen Vispas!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. März 2017)

*AW: Vispas verlängert - mit Kreditkarte bezahlt - Druckversion?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hol dir doch einfach ne Wochenkarte für 9 € und warte auf deinen Vispas!


Wochen und Tageskarten gibt es nicht in jeder Region und meistens ist dann auch der Raubfisch nicht erlaubt.

Zum Thema:
Wie hast du den VISpas jetzt bezahlt? Wenn ich es Online gemacht habe, habe ich direkt einen Wisch bekommen, den ich mir ausdrucken konnte.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (21. März 2017)

*AW: Vispas verlängert - mit Kreditkarte bezahlt - Druckversion?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Wie hast du den VISpas jetzt bezahlt? Wenn ich es Online gemacht habe, habe ich direkt einen Wisch bekommen, den ich mir ausdrucken konnte.


Er hat doch nur die Verlängerung bezahlt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Da bekommt man keinen Ausdruck, denn das Geld geht ja direkt an den Verein.


----------



## buzzypuster (23. März 2017)

*AW: Vispas verlängert - mit Kreditkarte bezahlt - Druckversion?*

Moin Leute,

ich bins nochmal. 
Wir haben nun versucht, für einen Freund den Vispas zu beantragen. Nach der Bezahlung sollten wir ja eigentlich auf eine Seite weitergeleitet werden, die uns ermöglicht, den Vispas als PDF runterzuladen. Jedoch wird mir ein Serverfehler angezeigt. Gibt es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit? Wäre blöd, wenn wir jetzt den Schein (per Visa) bezahlt haben, ihn aber nicht drucken können.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (23. März 2017)

*AW: Vispas verlängert - mit Kreditkarte bezahlt - Druckversion?*

Bei der Nachtlizenz habe ich per e.Mail eine Bestätigung bekommen in der die PDF Datei war.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. März 2017)

*AW: Vispas verlängert - mit Kreditkarte bezahlt - Druckversion?*

Korrekt, es müsste dir per E-Mail auch die PDF zugeschickt werden.


----------



## buzzypuster (23. März 2017)

*AW: Vispas verlängert - mit Kreditkarte bezahlt - Druckversion?*

Danke für eure Hilfe. 
Tatsächlich hat es sich um einen Serverfehler gehandelt, wir haben keine Mail und keine Weiterleitung bekommen. Ich hab mal in Holland angerufen und da wurde mir sofort geholfen, toller Service!
Da mein Vispas noch ca. ne Woche benötigt um anzukommen, hab ich mir gedacht dass mein Kollege mich als Gastangler mitnimmt, da kann man sich ja ne Erlaubnis ausdrucken (3x im Jahr). Verstehe ich das richtig dass ich keine Fische entnehmen darf? 
Wie lange ist eigentlich der gedruckte Schein meines Freundes gültig?

Grüße,

Paul


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. März 2017)

*AW: Vispas verlängert - mit Kreditkarte bezahlt - Druckversion?*



buzzypuster schrieb:


> Da mein Vispas noch ca. ne Woche benötigt um anzukommen, hab ich mir gedacht dass mein Kollege mich als Gastangler mitnimmt, da kann man sich ja ne Erlaubnis ausdrucken (3x im Jahr).


Das geht nicht, denn du darfst nur einen Gast mitnehmen, der noch nie einen VISpas besessen hat.



buzzypuster schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig dass ich keine Fische entnehmen darf?


Ohne jetzt auf die genaue Regelung einzugehen. Grundsätzlich sollten wir als Gäste davon absehen, in den Niederlanden Fische zu entnehmen. Die Entnahme der Fische wird nicht gerne gesehen da das Angeln in den Niederlanden als Freizeit und Erholung dient. Als Deutsche haben wir grundsätzlich einen schweren Ruf in den Niederlanden, weil dort viele Deutsche Angler hin fahren und Fische (oft in Massen) abschlagen. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich dir Raten und dich darum bitten, dich an diese Sitten zu halten. Rechtlich darfst du es - je nach Fisch, Region und VISpas - vielleicht machen. Aber abseits der Regelungen gibt es eben auch gewissen Sitten die man einhalten sollte.
(Aktuell hat der Hecht eh Schonzeit. Wird dieser gefangen SOFORT zurücksetzen)



buzzypuster schrieb:


> Wie lange ist eigentlich der gedruckte Schein meines Freundes gültig?


Du meinst den vorläufigen? Das müsste drauf stehen. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es 4 Wochen waren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob dies von Region zu Region unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## shafty262 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Vispas verlängert - mit Kreditkarte bezahlt - Druckversion?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Du meinst den vorläufigen? Das müsste drauf stehen. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es 4 Wochen waren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob dies von Region zu Region unterschiedlich ist.




Das ist richtig. Hollandweit 4 Wochen. Sollte deine Karte nach 4 Wochen noch nicht da sein dann kannste du ne kurze Mail an den Verband schicken und die tragen sich für dich ne Verlängerung des Vorläufigen ein.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

